# Flat top corned beef hash.



## Steve H (Jun 27, 2020)

Morning all. So after checking out all the threads on corned beef hash. I just had to make some up. This is my first go with the Blackstone griddle. In the past I've used a CI pan. Or a electric griddle.
First off. I got a 5 pound corned beef point. And gave it 3 hours in my IP on high pressure. Then shredded.







I made a lot because I have plans for the left overs.

Got the grill heated up. And got some bacon going. I prefer bacon grease for cooking hash. And the bacon will be for another meal.







Next step. Get the diced taters and onions cooking.







Getting the taters and onions together and heating up the corned beef.







Then mix all the players up. And cook for a few minutes more for some more crispy edges.







Ann's plate done. No pic. But it had two over easy eggs on top. I prefer mixing scrambled eggs into mine.







Plated up and added some fresh ground black pepper. No plated pics. But it was a fantastic meal. And as I hoped. There are lefts overs!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 27, 2020)

That looks like the perfect meal anytime!  I'd eat that right off the griddle.  Great job Steve.
Thanks.

Mike


----------



## Steve H (Jun 27, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> That looks like the perfect meal anytime!  I'd eat that right off the griddle.  Great job Steve.
> Thanks.
> 
> Mike



Thanks Mike!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 27, 2020)

H$%@ yeah!


----------



## mike243 (Jun 27, 2020)

Dang, like to have a plate of that right now but off to work I go instead lol. the griddles rock on keeping the heat and mess outside,  lots of food can be cooked on them, another griddle I have seen recently fits a Weber charcoal grill, smoke and flat top cooking may push me on outta this world lol.


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 27, 2020)

Steve, that looks awesome! Perfect breakfast!


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 27, 2020)

Looks awesome Steve! I remember growing up my Grandma love this for breakfast. She would make homemade sometimes and other times the canned kind.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 27, 2020)

Looks great steve


----------



## Steve H (Jun 27, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> H$%@ yeah!


LOL! Thanks!



mike243 said:


> Dang, like to have a plate of that right now but off to work I go instead lol. the griddles rock on keeping the heat and mess outside,  lots of food can be cooked on them, another griddle I have seen recently fits a Weber charcoal grill, smoke and flat top cooking may push me on outta this world lol.


Thanks! Keeping the mess outside is the way to go.



Sowsage said:


> Steve, that looks awesome! Perfect breakfast!


Thanks Travis! 



jcam222 said:


> Looks awesome Steve! I remember growing up my Grandma love this for breakfast. She would make homemade sometimes and other times the canned kind.


Thank you! The canned stuff isn't in a pinch if you doctor it up a tad.


TNJAKE said:


> Looks great steve


Thanks Jake!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 27, 2020)

I would need two forks for that meal.  Looks awesome Steve!

Dave


----------



## GATOR240 (Jun 27, 2020)

Simply teriffic. Another fine meal on the BS. I would probably use my two spatulas to shovel the hash into my mouth. Big like!


----------



## Steve H (Jun 27, 2020)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I would need two forks for that meal.  Looks awesome Steve!
> 
> Dave



Thanks Dave!


----------



## Steve H (Jun 27, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> Simply teriffic. Another fine meal on the BS. I would probably use my two spatulas to shovel the hash into my mouth. Big like!



I thought about it! Thanks Denny!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 27, 2020)

Gee whiz that makes me want some Steve, with a couple of pieces of that bacon, Like! RAY


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 27, 2020)

Great job Steve!

Looks mighty fine from where I am sitting....now I gotta go get breakfast.

LIKE!

John


----------



## Bytor (Jun 27, 2020)

That looks great.  One of my fav breakfast meals for sure.  Looks like you done it right!


----------



## Steve H (Jun 27, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Gee whiz that makes me want some Steve, with a couple of pieces of that bacon, Like! RAY


Haha! Thanks Ray!


----------



## Steve H (Jun 27, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Great job Steve!
> 
> Looks mighty fine from where I am sitting....now I gotta go get breakfast.
> 
> ...


Thanks John!


----------



## Steve H (Jun 27, 2020)

Bytor said:


> That looks great.  One of my fav breakfast meals for sure.  Looks like you done it right!


Thank you!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 27, 2020)

Looks good steve! Could make a plateful disappear real easily! Sounds like you are full of future meal plans

Ryan


----------



## kit s (Jun 27, 2020)

Wow Nice...funny I made some last week....about the only difference was my eggs were yoked...when hash was done cooking cracked a couple eggs on top, splashed about a tbs of water on it and covered with a lid.....about 5 min plus or minus...eggs were done and looked like poach eggs.
Kit


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 27, 2020)

Hole Moley, that looks great Steve. Big like...


----------



## Steve H (Jun 27, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks good steve! Could make a plateful disappear real easily! Sounds like you are full of future meal plans
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan! Oh yeah. My cook project list just keeps getting longer!


----------



## Steve H (Jun 27, 2020)

kit s said:


> Wow Nice...funny I made some last week....about the only difference was my eggs were yoked...when hash was done cooking cracked a couple eggs on top, splashed about a tbs of water on it and covered with a lid.....about 5 min plus or minus...eggs were done and looked like poach eggs.
> Kit


Thanks. As long as the yolks are solid then I'd do that. I may try that the next time around.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 27, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Hole Moley, that looks great Steve. Big like...



Thank you!


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 27, 2020)

Looks great, Steve! I always know something is good when I suddenly start getting hunger pangs.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 28, 2020)

mneeley490 said:


> Looks great, Steve! I always know something is good when I suddenly start getting hunger pangs.


Thanks!


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 28, 2020)

Wow Steve...that's pure down home southern bliss on a plate right there...at least for me it's southern. I grew up in the south and it was a staple so that's how I associate it   Love that stuff and yours looks perfect!! Great job my friend.

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Jun 28, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Wow Steve...that's pure down home southern bliss on a plate right there...at least for me it's southern. I grew up in the south and it was a staple so that's how I associate it   Love that stuff and yours looks perfect!! Great job my friend.
> 
> Robert



Thanks Robert! It came out excellent. The flat top makes it so much easier too.


----------



## xray (Jun 30, 2020)

Holy hash hell that looks awesome Steve!

As someone else mentioned, I’d eat it right off the Blackstone, that’s what that second spatula is for right!?


----------



## Steve H (Jun 30, 2020)

xray said:


> Holy hash hell that looks awesome Steve!
> 
> As someone else mentioned, I’d eat it right off the Blackstone, that’s what that second spatula is for right!?


Thanks! Ha, yeah. Some was sampled that way!


----------

